# Nest Pads Bad??



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi there,
I was just reading old threads and saw a couple people saying to NOT use nest pads/nest felts and to throw them out. I really can't afford to just throw them out if I don't have to. Is this all of them or just certain brands? I have the Belgium Nest Pads that are washable and reusable. Would washing them myself before using them help?
If I can use them is it better to cut them to fit the bottom of the bowl or just squish them in so they come up the sides a little?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow13 said:


> Hi there,
> I was just reading old threads and saw a couple people saying to NOT use nest pads/nest felts and to throw them out. I really can't afford to just throw them out if I don't have to. Is this all of them or just certain brands? I have the Belgium Nest Pads that are washable and reusable. Would washing them myself before using them help?
> If I can use them is it better to cut them to fit the bottom of the bowl or just squish them in so they come up the sides a little?


They are not a necessary thing to have if you have solid nest bowls, I just saw that too, but i don't have those, because it so much easier to just put sand or shavings in the bottom and let them build what they want, I heard that cedar shavings can be harmful too, I used this with no ill effects, but why chance it when there are other safe things....maybe someone can shed more light on the subject....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nest pads are okay depending on what kind they are. Certain ones emit fumes that are toxic to the birds. Others, are safe.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Some nest pads unravel, get thready and the threads can get wrapped around the toes. I had a baby loose a toe as a result.
The the thing in cedar that repels insects is bad for Pigeon's lungs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I use the big cardboard paper type disposable nest bowls and put a handful of pine shavings in it and give the birds tobacco stems.
they use those to build their own nest.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I use them and have no problems with them. My first year using them, I hatched 38 out of 40 eggs hatch and all the young bird healthy. They do make them out of coconut husks that are probably the best if you can find them. They breathe better. I think the benefits out weigh the problems in cold weather. You may stop using them in the warmer climates. My thoughts are that as long as the nest stays dry you are ok whatever you use. I would think that shavings, sand etc could get damp and cause problems. I use the disposable nest bowls with a trimmed nest felt to fit. I reuse them to the point where they get worn. I do keep them in the same nest all season, replacing them when needed. Keep in mind, that I do live in a dry climate. 

Randy


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone know WHICH ones are Toxic. I'm not looking to buy a different kind I already have bowls and these nest pads I just want to make sure they are safe. Or if someone knows off hand I have the hand washabe-reusable Nest Pads/Belgium Nest Pads from Foy's. If anyone has a Catalog handy they are the brown ones on page 76.


----------

